

Show HN: Subreddit-based Product Recommendations (weekend project) - nathan_f77
http://www.youshouldbuythese.com/

======
nathan_f77
Have been waiting all day to post this.. I built it over the weekend, using
Rails 4 and Zurb Foundation.

------
mindcrime
This looks really cool, and of all the "personalized product recommendations"
sites I've seen, this seems like possibly the most useful one yet. I could
actually see using this. Except for one thing... I logged in with Reddit, and
after that it just sat there spinning for about 6 minutes before I got bored
and closed the tab. I never actually got any recommendations. :-(

~~~
nathan_f77
Sorry about your experience, it should be fixed now if you would care to try
it again.

